

Why Google and Apple made their own programming languages - Jhsto
http://uk.businessinsider.com/wwdc-apple-swift-google-go-2015-6?r=US

======
M8
Apple: was afraid to loose developers to Xamarin (once it becomes more
stable). Failed to deliver a fast language, failed to deliver an open-source
language in 2014 (!).

Google: starts using / creates a new language every few years - C++, Python,
Java, Dart, Go. Failed to stick to the vision of native Dart support inside of
Chrome, Angular team deflected to TypeScript as a better alternative, Go -
quite limited, e.g. no generics - nowadays(!), useful if you cannot use other
options due to "religious" views or the situation.

